# 900lbs hog!!!!!!!!!



## pitbull (Apr 8, 2006)

They took him down with a knife! I think they lost 3 dogs from this beast!


----------



## pitbull (Apr 8, 2006)

*forgot the pics*

I found this on this boardhttp://www.msandlaoutdoors.com/phpBB/ board.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 8, 2006)

That's a big pig!


----------



## pnome (Apr 8, 2006)

WHOA!  That is large.  Too bad about the poor dogs


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 8, 2006)

To get me to believe this I would have to be there when they weight it in......


----------



## Son (Apr 8, 2006)

*Big Hog*

Last big hog I got weighed around six hundred and was a sow, wild feral. When I finished the job of getting that thing out of the woods and cleaning it i said to myself. "Myself, if you ever see another big hog you ain't messing with it". Anything over two hundred if free to go if I see it.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 9, 2006)

I know that part of the risk in boar hunting with dogs is that they can get hurt or killed. 
I admit that I don't know the whole story behind the hunt yet. Maybe the hog had been terrorizing and killing.
IMHO, If not, I have to ask myself if it's worth it, losing your dogs?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 9, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> IIMHO, If not, I have to ask myself if it's worth it, losing your dogs?
> Sue



I do not mean this as criticism of those who hunt hogs with dogs.  I realize that the ones that get hurt or killed are probably a minority.  I,also, realize that hunting dogs are born with the desire, probably, and to not hunt them would be denying their heritage.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 9, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> I do not mean this as criticism of those who hunt hogs with dogs.  I realize that the ones that get hurt or killed are probably a minority.  I,also, realize that hunting dogs are born with the desire, probably, and to not hunt them would be denying their heritage.


THE DOGS TRULY LOVE WHAT THEY DO SUE. IF I DO NOT TAKE ALL OF THEM WITH ME WHEN I GO THE WIFE SAYS THEY RAISE A FUSS ALL DAY. THE OTHER PART OF IT IS YOU RARELY TARGET A SPECIFIC HOG SO YOU REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT THE DOGS WILL FIND.BUT IMO I DO THINK THE PICTURE SHOWS CARELESS OWNERS B/C NOT ONE DOG HAD A CUT COLLAR OR CUT VEST ON.IF THEY HAD I DOUBT THEY WOULD HAVE LOST THREE DOGS. THAT SAID WHAT A GREAT HOG!!!THANKS FOR THE POST PITBULL.


----------



## capt stan (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW where was it?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 9, 2006)

HOGDOG76 said:
			
		

> THE DOGS TRULY LOVE WHAT THEY DO SUE. IF I DO NOT TAKE ALL OF THEM WITH ME WHEN I GO THE WIFE SAYS THEY RAISE A FUSS ALL DAY. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, HogDog, for the explanation...and for understanding that it was a genuine question and not cloaked criticism.  I read a mystery series in which the hero is a foxhunter in Virginia.  They always talk about how the dogs left behind at home cry and howl when they don't go on the party wagon for the hunt. I suspecy it's in their genes, like whether or not we're going to have blue eyes or hazel eyes. Thanks again!
> Sue


----------



## north american rhino (Apr 10, 2006)

thats a good alrite


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 12, 2006)

the last thing Id do with a hog that size is make it mad with dogs then poke it with a knife


----------



## raghorn (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a mountain of pork with an attitude right there!


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 12, 2006)

Big pig.


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 13, 2006)

I hunt with dogs & sometimes you just don`t know how big a hog they`re going to bay up. Most of what we catch is  anywhere from 50- 200 lbs , sometimes you get on a big one. Sometimes bigger is not always badder, we`ve been on plenty in 140-160 lb with good 1 1/2 or so cutters. They are quick & now how to use their teeth. We do vest & collar our dogs & we get in with them as fast as possible. Like hogdog 76 my dogs will crank up just as soon as you show them a cut vest or tracking collar, they love what they do. You will lose some if you hogs like this long enough, we have lost maybe 5-6 dogs in 15 years or so. I have also had my leg broke in two places & my partner has been cut up bad, but us & thedogs can`t get enough. Its not for everyone I guess but most of us that dog hogs do learn how to do some vet work in the field.  Ya`ll hunt safe & take care, me & the fellas are heading to Louisiana & Texas next week , we will be hunting hogs everyday  

      Hogdog76 got some catahoula pups on the ground, out of my woods dogs, give me a call. 


        JJ


----------



## Andrew W (Apr 13, 2006)

That is a big hog! But where were you Hunting


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jesse James said:
			
		

> Hogdog76 got some catahoula pups on the ground, out of my woods dogs, give me a call.
> 
> 
> JJ


AS MUCH AS I WOULD LIKE ANOTHER DOG IVE GOT TWO PUPS ALREADY AND STILL HAVE NOT PUT IN A PERMANENT KENNEL SINCE THE MOVE.WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE PICS THOUGH.

A 130 POUND BOAR WITH 1 1/2 STRAIGHT CUTTERS CAUSED 53 STITCHES IN TWO OF MY DOGS.


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 13, 2006)

I hear ya , those little guys can be real bad.  We patched up 3 bay dogs & a bulldog one night, layed them across the wifes dinning room table   on a shower curtain. Had to put guts back in one, she got stuck below the vest. Had about a quarter size hole & had a good handful or two hanging out. she was real lucky, gritty dog. We started about 2 in the morning & finished at daylite with the rest of them. What a night, seems like sometimes you can get on some bigger ones with alot of fight & the dogs don`t even get a scratch. Sent you a pm, talked with caught the other day maybe we can all hook up on a hunt soon.


----------



## kcausey (Apr 14, 2006)

*Cut collars*



			
				HOGDOG76 said:
			
		

> THE DOGS TRULY LOVE WHAT THEY DO SUE. IF I DO NOT TAKE ALL OF THEM WITH ME WHEN I GO THE WIFE SAYS THEY RAISE A FUSS ALL DAY. THE OTHER PART OF IT IS YOU RARELY TARGET A SPECIFIC HOG SO YOU REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT THE DOGS WILL FIND.BUT IMO I DO THINK THE PICTURE SHOWS CARELESS OWNERS B/C NOT ONE DOG HAD A CUT COLLAR OR CUT VEST ON.IF THEY HAD I DOUBT THEY WOULD HAVE LOST THREE DOGS. THAT SAID WHAT A GREAT HOG!!!THANKS FOR THE POST PITBULL.


I noticed the cut collar deal myself....I have a couple buddies that hunt catahoula's, BMC's and Plott's....they all keep cut collars on.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah We Need To Get Together And Run Some Dogs.maybe On That Piece Outside Tifton If We Get And Invite.


----------



## badger (Apr 18, 2006)

There is no way that hog in the 2nd photo weighs 900lb. If he does, then the dogs are 300 each and the guy with his hand on its back must be 600.....

Photos can be very deceptive as in the first one, low angle slightly zoomed makes the foreground look unrealisticly big...

I would like to see that hog on a scale. My guess would be closer to 400-450lb at most..

badger


----------



## stever (Apr 18, 2006)

good hog hunter would have caught and tied not caught and stuck  anyone can stick not everyone can tie


----------



## stever (Apr 18, 2006)

and if you put the wright gear on your dogs like you use the wright gear at your job this sould not happen yes the gear cost but if you are going to hunt like this you sould have it       it cost to have fun work over time to pay to play are dont do it if we dont they will try to take it away from use because of that do what we have to do to keep ower wrights to hunt hog there coming


----------



## StinkyPete (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## caught (Apr 19, 2006)

stever said:
			
		

> good hog hunter would have caught and tied not caught and stuck  anyone can stick not everyone can tie


THATS RIGHT!


----------



## pitbull (Apr 20, 2006)

Catch and tie, yeah it sounds good but we are talking about 900lbs! You ain't fittin flip him! lol. Don't get me wrong hobbles is my middle name! I don't even take gun with me!


----------



## Grover Willis (Apr 20, 2006)

pitbull said:
			
		

> I don't even take gun with me!


 
You don't because you know I have mine


----------



## pitbull (Apr 20, 2006)

lol !
Whats up with this weekend?


----------



## hootinga (Apr 21, 2006)

i dont know how much that pig weighs but it large. ive always though runnin hog with dog is about the most exictin huntin there is. and if i had a pack of hog dogs they wouldnt be let off the tail gate if it didnt have the vest and the collars.but talkin about losin dogs every type of huntin dogs die from some reason or another ( expect bird dogs dont hear of to many of them diein ) alot of coon dogs die from coon paralysis or gettin hit by vehicle its just part of huntin with dogs. but there alway good to take some kinda effort to make sure the dogs has a good chance at comin home after the hunt.


----------



## pitbull (Apr 21, 2006)

Well right now its to hot to run a dog with a vest, even at night. Maybe for the catch dog but, only put it on him berfore you cut him loose on the hog. Collars should be a must all times of the year.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 21, 2006)

Pitbull Im Running Vests On Mine Right Now And Havent Had Any Trouble. I Think It More A Matter Of Conditioning  Than Anything .


----------



## hawg dawg (Apr 21, 2006)

*catch,tie*

you better believe it .me and the boys would have caught that hog we run a woods vest on our dogs, its a vest that covers the lower neck and front shoulders then a cut collar.all the vitals are covered.


----------



## stever (Apr 23, 2006)

take chances it makes it fun  i run half vest and cut collars just keep the dogs lots of whater they will be ok  and i still thank that 900 lb hog could of been tied  tie the back then the front then put them together you got him     hunt on the edge


----------



## whitworth (May 5, 2006)

*The Elected and the Anointed*

How many fellas, did the hunter with the gun, have to hold his muzzle on, to get them to drag that thing out of the woods?


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jul 21, 2006)

badger said:
			
		

> There is no way that hog in the 2nd photo weighs 900lb. If he does, then the dogs are 300 each and the guy with his hand on its back must be 600.....
> 
> Photos can be very deceptive as in the first one, low angle slightly zoomed makes the foreground look unrealisticly big...
> 
> ...



Your right,,, I didnt weigh 900..it actually weighed 960 in certfied scales. I was there when it was killed and when it was weighed. I also have the cape in my freezer and will be mounting the boar soon.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 23, 2006)

Any pics of it on the scales TN EXTREME??


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jul 23, 2006)

I dont personally have any of it on the scales...but it was certified by the President of the local Farmers Co-op where it was weighd and about 30 onlookers who gawked at it for nearly 2 hours.

Here it is hanging after skinning...The gambrels thru it's hind legs is nearly 11 feet from the cement and the front feet are still touching the ground.






Exaggerating weights of hogs is one of pet peeves. I have killed or guided over 3,000 hogs over the years and weighed nearly everyone of them. 
We have killed 3 hogs this year alone weighing from 580 to 727 on the hoof.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jul 23, 2006)

I will add..it took 2 400 Bog bear4 wjheelers to move the hogs and with oth pulling it we still had a hard time moving the hog. We had to come-along him onto a trailer. The tyrailer wa sonly 8 feet long and his hams hung off the end of the trailer with his nose touching the front.. We had t tie his hind legs up so they would drag the ground. It took us over 2 hours to move him 150 yards to the nearest logging road we could get the trailer and ATV to.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Jul 23, 2006)

Should have toted a saddle in the woods with ya and rode him out of the woods would have been lot less work ...nonetheless that's alot of ham


----------



## jcarter (Jul 23, 2006)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> the last thing Id do with a hog that size is make it mad with dogs then poke it with a knife


even if its a yankee hog ?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 23, 2006)

HMMMMM!c I shore smell the Bacon


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 24, 2006)

*TN Extreme*

That'll shut'em up.................for a while.


I'm always amazed at the folks who come out of the wood work who want to question or bash someone else's sucess or kill regarding weight or inches of horn or whatever. Be happy, say congrats or good going but this foolishness of always judging somebody else is just that foolishness.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 24, 2006)

On that note Chuck...Congrats to whoever killed the hog, whatever its weight...it was a big'un.


----------



## catahoula girl (Jul 24, 2006)

Was This Hog Took In Ms Ortn? On A Hunting Preserve Or In The Wild?just Curious.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jul 25, 2006)

Tn.

In the wild.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

It takes strength, agility, know how, teamwork (man and dogs), and guts to face and catch a dangerous wild boar hog alive.  Most hog dog hunters do not even carry a firearm with them as shooting the hog is not their intention or challenge.  Most of the time our armament is only a pocket knife and some stout string.

Some hogs are harvested, some are cut and released, some are penned and fattened, some are relocated and released unharmed to fight again on another day.

No, this is not your typical type of hunting and is not for everyone.

Dave1


----------



## xjd33x (Jul 25, 2006)

Well said Dave


----------



## MULE (Jul 25, 2006)

Davexx1 said:
			
		

> It takes strength, agility, know how, teamwork (man and dogs), and guts to face and catch a dangerous wild boar hog alive.  Most hog dog hunters do not even carry a firearm with them as shooting the hog is not their intention or challenge.  Most of the time our armament is only a pocket knife and some stout string.
> 
> No, this is not your typical type of hunting and is not for everyone.
> 
> Dave1


 VERY, well said.


----------



## badger (Jul 30, 2006)

Tn_Extreme said:
			
		

> I dont personally have any of it on the scales...but it was certified by the President of the local Farmers Co-op where it was weighd and about 30 onlookers who gawked at it for nearly 2 hours.
> 
> Here it is hanging after skinning...The gambrels thru it's hind legs is nearly 11 feet from the cement and the front feet are still touching the ground.
> 
> ...



I apologise,
I didn't mean to belittle anyone's trophy. Judging by this photo, if the gambrell is 10+ feet off the ground, the weight looks correct. 
However,look at the 2nd attachment photo on the first page of this thread,  its very hard for me to see how the hog in that photo is the same one hanging. Look at the size of the dogs and the guy's arm in relation to the hog...

Is that hog in the photo the same one as the one that is hanging? Maybe someone posted photos of 2 different hogs? 

badger


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jul 30, 2006)

The hog in the 2nd pic is sitting and the camera is at a bad angle.I actually guessed the hog at 750 and yes the hog in the oic skinned is the same hog.

We dotn lie, exaggerate, or amke up th facts about anyof the hogs we kill and get every large hog of record size officially weighed and certified and affadavited.

No lies, no bad consciences.


----------

